# Auto Train AGR Redemption



## Shanghai (Nov 10, 2010)

How many AGR points are required to take the Auto Train from Lorton to Sanford?

I plan to take a car and travel in a roomette.

Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 10, 2010)

The award levels are the same as any other 1 zone award. However, you must also redeem AGR points for the vehicle surcharge! You can not use points for one, and pay cash for the other. It's either all via cash or all via points!


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank You, Dave.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 10, 2010)

A car requires 10,000 points, an SUV requires 15,000 points. Then add in the 15,000 for a roomette.


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Alan. It appears that Grandpa doesn't want to go by train

this time, so we will be flying. Taking a Caribbean cruise on the Noordam

to celebrate Grandpa's 95th birthday.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 11, 2010)

AlanB said:


> A car requires 10,000 points, an SUV requires 15,000 points. Then add in the 15,000 for a roomette.


since the autoracks hold the same cars no matter the size can you pay 10K in points for the car but take a suv?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 11, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > A car requires 10,000 points, an SUV requires 15,000 points. Then add in the 15,000 for a roomette.
> ...


No. Unless maybe the agent in the checkin booth is half asleep. But otherwise if you show up driving a SUV with a car ticket, you're going to have a problem. If it were a paid reservation, they'd make you park in the lot and go inside the main station to pay for the upgrade to an SUV. On an AGR reservation, I'm not sure what would happen. I guess you'd have to call and use more points, but I'm really not sure just what would happen.


----------



## abcnews (Nov 11, 2010)

A small SUV is considered a car (10,000), just the big SUVs are 15,000.

Toyota RAV4, Chevrolet Equinox, etc.., are small SUV types - that get a car waiver due to their shorter length (despite being taller than a car).


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 12, 2010)

Why do they still charge more when the auto racks used now hold the same amount of cars no matter what the size.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 12, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Why do they still charge more when the auto racks used now hold the same amount of cars no matter what the size.


Probably because they can weigh two or three *times* as much as a car. The real question is why do people feel the need to vacation in a tank?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 12, 2010)

daxomni said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Why do they still charge more when the auto racks used now hold the same amount of cars no matter what the size.
> ...


And because people are willing to pay it too!

Regarding the tank thing, yes I've seen plenty of cases where 2 people climb into a huge SUV. But that's not always the case either. A recent trip that I took saw a total of 10 people in 2 vehicles, one was my Subaru capable of holding 4 comfortably, and the other was my sister's Exhibition. With 6 people, plus luggage in that SUV, my car was also packed in the trunk with all of us going to Disney for 8 days plus of course 4 travel days.


----------

